

CloudApp is live - johnthedebs
http://www.getcloudapp.com/

======
Qz
The register page could use a short "Enter your email and desired password"
somewhere on the form. I clicked the link and thought I was at the login page
(with login being highlighted in black at the top right).

Or just something to make clear that it's the register page and not the login
page (I thought the blue register button was a link to take me to the real
registration page).

I'm usually pretty good with these things, but I got thrown for a loop at
first.

~~~
justin
I agree. It took me 30s to figure out what was going on, and I run a web
startup.

------
jeff18
Everything shared on this service (by default, any screenshot a user takes) is
mapped to a three character URL. In other words, it would be easy to download
everything ever shared using this app. People will not realize this and soon
there will be complete archives of every screenshot any CloudApp user has ever
taken available on BitTorrent.

Some screenshots that were auto-shared will have sensitive info in them and
there will be a massive privacy backlash.

~~~
cmelbye
Same thing goes for <http://tinygrab.com/>. I browsed through some screenshots
once and I saw a scanned cheque...

------
niravs
If you're interested in putting stuff in Dropbox by just dragging it to an
icon as shown here, check out this:

Dropbox Droplet <http://wiki.dropbox.com/DropboxAddons/Dropbox%20Droplet>

Needs to be somewhat polished but it works!

~~~
niravs
To make this work somewhat seamlessly, check out DropZone. It's a pretty cool
mac app that allows all sorts of stuff to happen around drag and drop.

<http://aptonic.com/>

(It has a Dropbox extension as well)

------
jazzychad
Color me confused. I signed up, downloaded the app (Mona Lisa?) and it's
running (I see a blue cloud in my menu bar). I tried dragging/dropping an
image on top of it expecting it to upload.... nada. Tried dragging the
Cloud.app file to the dock and then dropping an image on that.... nada. What
am I missing?

~~~
tvon
Set your login info in the preferences (from the menu bar icon), then you
should be able to DnD to the menubar icon, or use the shortcut set in the
preferences.

~~~
jazzychad
Clicking and/or right-clicking the menu bar icon yields no menu. It doesn't
even highlight in blue like when I click other menu bar icons. Should it be
doing something when I click on it?

~~~
tvon
I'm seeing a menu when I click on it:

<http://cl.ly/5jL>

They did just launch, maybe hit up the site for some contact/support info?

------
tvon
After playing for a few minutes I'm very impressed with this, and I could
easily see it becoming an essential part of my workflow.

In short, one keyboard shortcut will give you a shortened URL to share
whatever you're currently dealing with. For example, if I select a file in the
Finder and hit the shortcut, it's uploaded to my account and a link is
automatically added to my copy/paste buffer. If it's a web page, just the URL
is shortened and placed in the buffer. There are a bunch of plugins
("Raindrops") to decide what to do in each case, with included ones covering
the basic Apple apps (iTunes, Finder, Safari) and extra ones for things like
Chrome, Aperture and Photoshop.

The whole thing is presented gorgeously.

~~~
johnthedebs
Agreed, I think the best part of it is how well it stays out of the way!

History, download counts, and web access to uploaded files sweeten the deal.

------
aaronbrethorst
Very very cool, I just signed up, but I'd feel a hell of a lot better about
the URLs for uploaded files if they were big, opaque UUIDs instead of short
URLs.

~~~
johnthedebs
The idea behind the short URLs is probably to encourage sharing (like via
Twitter).

Why would you prefer longer URLs?

~~~
slig
To prevent stuff like this, I guess:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1226313>

~~~
johnthedebs
Ah, I see.

------
niravs
It was extremely unintuitive to figure out how to delete files (you have to
hover over the icon, and an x will appear).

------
johnthedebs
Not sure if they had a part in this, but I found it through MetLab Design's
founder/CEO: <http://twitter.com/awilkinson/status/11446214489>

MetLab: <http://www.metalabdesign.com/>

------
unfletch
This looks very similar to Droplr (<http://droplr.com/>). Has anyone used
both? Does either one have a killer feature that the other is missing?

------
newman314
Does this have permissions? Or is it intended to be open-sharing? The landing
page is not clear.

------
hristov
So is there a Linux version?

------
fod
boringgggggg - does anyone get new ideas anymore?

------
rrhyne
Sexy

------
sschueller
dropbox?

